# Creepsville '13: A Tribute to Forbidden Dimension



## Atomic Mystery Monster (Jul 29, 2003)

Despite the efforts of all sane members of the scientific and artistic community, CREEPSVILLE ’13: A TRIBUTE TO FORBIDDEN DIMENSION was released among the unsuspecting masses at http://creepsville13.bandcamp.com/. Nineteen bands came together to pay tribute to FORBIDDEN DIMENSION, in honor of the Calgary horror-rock band’s 25th Anniversary.

Started in 1988 by Jackson Phibes, Forbidden Dimension has championed both the horror-monster mentality as well as the independent spirit that has propelled the band, still active, through a quarter-of-a-century. Over the course of five CDs, numerous singles, and side projects, Forbidden Dimension have garnered a world-wide cult following for his scary blend of garage rock, punk, and metal with science fictional, ghoulish story telling. Twenty-five years after the initial Into The Forbidden Dimension release, CREEPSVILLE ’13 aims to honor and celebrate the band’s life and accomplishments. With themes ranging from 50's drive-in sci-fi movies to the cannibal hillbillies living up in the mountains, Forbidden Dimension's music is the perfect soundtrack for all creeps, ghouls and Tor Johnson enthusiasts.

Taking its name from Creepsville ’99, Forbidden Dimension’s sophomore release, CREEPSVILLE ’13 brings together bands from around the world, all who were influenced by Forbidden Dimension’s music. On this compilation, you’ll find: fellow Calgary rockers like CRIPPLE CREEK FAIRIES, EXPLODING PIGS and THE BROWNS; gothic rock juggernauts THE NEW JACOBIN CLUB; blood-and-bluegrass maestro BOB KEELAGHAN from the AGNOSTIC MOUNTAIN GOSPEL CHOIR; the king of horror radio, TOMB DRAGOMIR; surf daddys SKURKARNA and THE DEAD BEAT; Nashville monsters THE CREEPING CRUDS WITH DEAD DICK HAMMER; Northeastern garage creatures THE QUASI-MEN and THE EVIL STREAKS; JIMMY PSYCHO of industrial-horror-punk vanguards PSYCHO CHARGER; grindcore noise felons BREATHE KNIVES; lo-fi hero GHOSTS RUN WILD; Saskatoon scum-rockers SAVAGE HENRY AND THE INFAMOUS ONE POUNDERS and THE GREAT SHAKIN’ FEVERS; and the next generation of independent creeps, SOLID SILVER and MUMMULA.

The full digital album only costs $9.00 and paying a mere $1 more gets you both a physical CD and instant digital download of the album. In fact, we're so confident you'll like it that we've made a free streaming version available! Proving that monsters have a heart, all profits from the initial sale of CREEPSVILLE ’13 benefit to the Calgary Humane Society.

------

Disclosure: Although this is a release from Six Foot Plus, I had no involvement in this project (aside from making a few minor tweaks to the above press release and making this post).


----------



## Atomic Mystery Monster (Jul 29, 2003)

If you enjoyed the track "13 Bloody Graves," you might be interested in this album that teams the performer behind it with the leader of Forbidden Dimension. You can stream a few tracks (and purchase them for much less than you could anywhere else) here.


----------



## Atomic Mystery Monster (Jul 29, 2003)

If you're interested in checking out the music of the band that inspired CREEPSVILLE '13, you can find some free songs by Forbidden Dimension here. I should note that their presence on archive.org does NOT mean these are in the public domain or being made available under a Creative Commons license. They're just there as free downloads for private/personal use now that their original hosting service (The Internet Underground Music Archive) is being mirrored by archive.org.


----------



## Atomic Mystery Monster (Jul 29, 2003)

You can find more streaming musical goodness from Forbidden Dimension here. If you would like to help the people behind CREEPSVILLE '13 win an award, please go here for further details.


----------

